# questions about my first diorama



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

I originally posted this on the Modeling Forum, but I'm thinking it would have been a better fit here.

I have recently acquired a 1/8 scale Geometric Wolf Man with a Tom Parker replacement head and feet, and a 1/8 scale Aurora style Frankenstein with a Posthumous Productions Bela Lugosi replacement head and torso. I am going to try and build a diorama with these so that I will have a "Frankenstein Meets The Wolf Man" display. This is almost for sure going to call for a custom base. I was wondering if you guys could give me some ideas, here. What are some good sculpting materials for a project like this? I was also thinking about additions to the diorama. Since the climax of the film takes place in the laboratory, I was thinking of getting something like this lab machine

http://www.dimensionaldesigns.com/momalm.html

perhaps even mounting the Wolf Man on top, with the Franky monster snarling below. That piece of lab equipment is actually 1/6 scale but I think I can make it work. Anyway, any ideas about how to make this happen will be greatly appreciated! If you know of any scale additions that would look good with this, feel free to suggest those, too.


Ben


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Ben 
That sounds like a great idea for a diorama, as far as sculpting material I would suggest Super Sculpey you can mold it like clay and after it's baked you can carve and sand it. I don't know what kind of paint you like to use but all you have to do is start with a base coat of acrylic paint. After that dries you can use enamels or anything else. Can you post some pictures as you go along I'm really intrested in seeing this one.
:thumbsup:

Roger


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

RFluhr said:


> Hi Ben
> That sounds like a great idea for a diorama, as far as sculpting material I would suggest Super Sculpey you can mold it like clay and after it's baked you can carve and sand it. I don't know what kind of paint you like to use but all you have to do is start with a base coat of acrylic paint. After that dries you can use enamels or anything else. Can you post some pictures as you go along I'm really intrested in seeing this one.
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Roger


Thanks, Roger. I'm sure Sculpey will find a place in this diorama. I am also using insulation foam sheets (the pink kind) since to do a project this size with Balsa Foam would cost well over $120 in foam alone...not even including the ridiculously high shipping costs. I have other parts that I plan to add to the machines that are home made...sheet metal, parts from an old air conditioner, parts from an old DVD player, that kind of stuff. The maintenance man of our apartment building is letting me go through a box of junk sometime this week so we'll see what I find. I'll definitely be taking pictures as I go along. 
Thanks
Ben


----------

